# Wiring



## Maney (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi I'm trying to re wire my Bolens H16XL, with a B&S 18hp twin electronic IGN. The wires got caught in the drive shaft, and you can guess the rest. I have the lights & the elec clutch working, The the red in 2 the diode & white from the engine are supposed to be connected to the red and blue.
I have a RED & blue in the wiring harness. where dose the magneto wire connect 2 I have wiring diagrams but am still confused with the three wires. I also wiped out the solenoid. I need help Thank you.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Any of you electrical guy have any ideas?


----------



## Maney (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you Kau. I found out that the white wire on top is a ground/kill wire. So now I have to put a new switch and solenoid. If I do have more questions I will post them. Thanks again.


----------

